# Welcome peeps!



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

A few days ago I posted about an egg that had broken in the nest and contaminated the others. Turns out that all 14 of the remaining eggs hatched!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!!! So cute!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...congrats!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

love little peeps!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Aww they are sooo cute  Grats


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Congrats! so cute! I have a question for you....do you just leave mom & newly-hatched chicks free range or do you pen them up separately for a while? I have a silkie hen sitting on eggs due this wknd. She's in a corner of the sheep pen and I'm a little worried a sheep might step on a chick or maybe the other hens or rooster will hurt them? What do you recommend? We also have a separate pen with 3wk old chicks. Should I put mom and babies in with them? or will mom silkie hurt the other older chicks? ok, that was a lot of questions, not just one!!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

minibarn said:


> Congrats! so cute! I have a question for you....do you just leave mom & newly-hatched chicks free range or do you pen them up separately for a while? I have a silkie hen sitting on eggs due this wknd. She's in a corner of the sheep pen and I'm a little worried a sheep might step on a chick or maybe the other hens or rooster will hurt them? What do you recommend? We also have a separate pen with 3wk old chicks. Should I put mom and babies in with them? or will mom silkie hurt the other older chicks? ok, that was a lot of questions, not just one!!


 The mom might hurt the other ones or she might adopt them as her own. It depends on the hen. 
We had two hens hatch eggs last year and the goats didn't do anything to them. 2 of them drowned in the water bucket though. 
The other hens and rooster were no problem. She would beat up any chickens (roosters included) that came near.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks everyone! They are growing well! One has a hurt leg (not sure how that happened) but it seems to be getting better.

*do you just leave mom & newly-hatched chicks free range or do you pen them up separately for a while?* I pen them up separately because our main fence is not chick-tight. I am also worried about them getting stepped on by the goats, or drowning in the water.
*I have a silkie hen sitting on eggs due this wknd. She's in a corner of the sheep pen and I'm a little worried a sheep might step on a chick or maybe the other hens or rooster will hurt them? What do you recommend?* As long as she's doing fine for now, I would wait until her chicks hatch and then pen her up.
About your last question, I've never had that situation, so I dunno. You could try it and see how it works.


----------



## minibarn (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks! I think I'll leave them where they are for the first day or so and I can still put them in with the other chicks if I have to.


----------

